# Quick Q



## MTgirl (May 3, 2012)

Does gh make you hungry?  Been on 6 weeks and I could eat everything in sight. I'm hungry all the time.  Not just bored hungry either, REALLY hungry.  
I've been eating above maint as it is for the past 8 weeks due to my var cycle and bulking.  Thought it was the var making me want to eat, but wondering if it could be the gh?


----------



## Zeek (May 3, 2012)

I would really like to say no, it does not but the truth is that many people do complain about excessive hunger while on growth.

 I start hearing hungry and gh in the same sentence and i start to think GHRP-6 .




MTgirl said:


> Does gh make you hungry?  Been on 6 weeks and I could eat everything in sight. I'm hungry all the time.  Not just bored hungry either, REALLY hungry.
> I've been eating above maint as it is for the past 8 weeks due to my var cycle and bulking.  Thought it was the var making me want to eat, but wondering if it could be the gh?


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 3, 2012)

Is the GH good? Is the hunger intense after injection? Could be ghrp6 instead of GH


----------



## MTgirl (May 3, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Is the GH good? Is the hunger intense after injection? Could be ghrp6 instead of GH


 
It's us pharm grade. I know it's good.  Just steady hunger througout the day. I inject at night.  

Probly shouldn't have started var and gh at the same time. Shame on me, but I knew I was in the gh for the long haul and didn't see the point of waiting. Intense hunger started when I upped var to 10mg.  Just finished cycle yesterday.  We'll see if the hunger drops off.....


----------



## jennerrator (May 3, 2012)

very interesting, I have not experienced that with anything...but I'm a freak...I would ignore it anyway...LOL


----------



## Zeek (May 3, 2012)

Hey MT which brand are you running?


----------



## MTgirl (May 3, 2012)

AoS- I'm ignoring it, it's just getting on my nerves.  Also my husband mentioned the hunger could have something to do w/ me bleeding non stop for going on 10 weeks now.  IDK, just want that to stop.

Zeek-
Box is stamped Somatropin w/ batch #.  Tops are silver.


----------



## Mrs P (May 3, 2012)

I haven't experienced hunger with GH either Mt, I have also done injections at night & it hasn't affected my hunger at all.... 
Did u stop the forged burner ? Because since it does have an appetite supressant, if u stopped it that might have something to do with it. 

I know some women do complain of being hungrier after they finish their var cycle.


----------



## PVL (May 3, 2012)

hmmmmmmmm....from my experience with women on growth, the only side im told that shows "good" gh is feeling like you have carpel tunnel syndrome.......but this is just from word of mouth, no experience.


----------



## Georgia (May 4, 2012)

absofsteel67 said:


> but I'm a freak...



So am I....so...am...I 

haha.

I creep myself out sometimes. 

That hunger is good! Means your body needs more fuel to keep growing stronger, bigger, faster!


----------

